# Interactive toys for raccoons???



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, 

My little mischivous girlie is getting a bit bored of all her toys.. she still loves playing with beads and pebbles (oh and play-fighting of course), but she needs more mental stimulation.. 

I was looking at interactive toys for dogs, but they seem too easy for her.. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Maybe toys designed for toddlers? shape sorters that kind of thing?


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

ps3 or wii :whistling2: 


:lol2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Blissfullsilence said:


> Maybe toys designed for toddlers? shape sorters that kind of thing?


I'll have another browse in toddlers dept. I got her a type of shape sorter but she doesnt play with it..


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

roddy mac said:


> ps3 or wii :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


haha don't get me started on that.. she loves chewing on the rubber bit of analog sticks on playstation pads.. good thing bf can replace them, without having to buy new ones!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

what about the things you buy for dogs you fill them up with food and 
then they have to work to get the food out 
i'm thinking about getting the huge one for my bosc ( it's got to be big so he dosn't eat the whole thing lol ) and filling it with morio worms 
maybe you could do the same with your raccon ?
Ty


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Biggys said:


> what about the things you buy for dogs you fill them up with food and
> then they have to work to get the food out
> i'm thinking about getting the huge one for my bosc ( it's got to be big so he dosn't eat the whole thing lol ) and filling it with morio worms
> maybe you could do the same with your raccon ?
> Ty


I was looking at some actually.. theres a 'Nina Ottosson' range (I think thats what it's called) looked really good for dogs, but because raccoons have more agile paws I think she'd be getting those treats in no time.. 

I used to put some treats inside one of her teddys, thats had a zip-pocket on the back and she figured out how to unzip it in minutes, and now if I hide some treats there she has it out in seconds lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> I was looking at some actually.. theres a 'Nina Ottosson' range (I think thats what it's called) looked really good for dogs, but because raccoons have more agile paws I think she'd be getting those treats in no time..
> 
> I used to put some treats inside one of her teddys, thats had a zip-*pocket on the back and she figured out how to unzip it in minutes, and now if I hide some treats there she has it out in seconds lol*


that's awsome what about doing a pass the passel type thing some of her favorite food in a tub the a load of wrapping paper and give him that :2thumb:
Ty


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Biggys said:


> that's awsome what about doing a pass the passel type thing some of her favorite food in a tub the a load of wrapping paper and give him that :2thumb:
> Ty


Thats an idea!.. she loves unwarpping things )


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> Thats an idea!.. she loves unwarpping things )


that might work then you could do her some for xmas  !
and make some with different stuff in them


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> that's awsome what about doing a pass the passel type thing some of her favorite food in a tub the a load of wrapping paper and give him that :2thumb:
> Ty


That's a great idea

Ours like shells best of all at the moment, they will play endlessly with some boxes and some shells putting them in and taking them out, they seem to like the fact that they are all different shapes they fiddle about with them for ages, they also like to put them in water...ohhhhhhhhhhhhh the mess, best kept to the bathroom!
They also have a wibbly wobbly thing that you can put treats in, it rights itself very quickly so is more of a challenge to them than the normal sort.It was a present I dont know what make it is I put Rice Krispies Cheerios and kibble in it.

Oreo likes toy cars he pushes them along and plays with the wheels and Nushka and Mimi love marbles:flrt:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha Oska loooooves cheerios and bran flakes! He scaled to the top of the fridge freezer and knocked the boxes down and scoffed loads :O

I find Oska like's really simple toys...I have bought him expensive ones and he isn't interested at all. But as soon as he gets a lid of a deodorant can or a spoon he is as happy as larry tossing them about and hiding them. 

I want to get him an abacus for xmas  ohh and a RC mouse lol x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> That's a great idea
> 
> Ours like shells best of all at the moment, they will play endlessly with some boxes and some shells putting them in and taking them out, they seem to like the fact that they are all different shapes they fiddle about with them for ages, they also like to put them in water...ohhhhhhhhhhhhh the mess, best kept to the bathroom!
> They also have a wibbly wobbly thing that you can put treats in, it rights itself very quickly so is more of a challenge to them than the normal sort.It was a present I dont know what make it is I put Rice Krispies Cheerios and kibble in it.
> ...


wyot loves wheels lewis has given him some big wheels of some of his broken remote control cars he sits for ages playing with the rubber wheel off them 

he also has a tractor too that lewis gave him which he plays with the wheels of too lol 

i got him an abacus as well an he will sit for ages rolling the counter beads on that


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

what are racoons like to keep ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Biggys said:


> what are racoons like to keep ?


no one :lol2:


----------



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

reading this thread makes racoons seem like amazing pets and really fun. But read the distruction thread the other day and it quickly counters this lol.
Enjoy reading about everyones racoons and how they are!
What about something like a bop it game? where there differnt things to move/hit/poke/hit and makes sounds aswell.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDeadDodo said:


> reading this thread makes racoons seem like amazing pets and really fun. But read the distruction thread the other day and it quickly counters this lol.
> Enjoy reading about everyones racoons and how they!
> What about something like a bop it game? where there differnt things to move/hit/poke/hit and makes sounds aswell.


they sound like childeren ( racoons not bop its :whistling2
there really smart aswell it's cool how you need to find stuff to keep them amused i bet you could sit with one all day and not get bored 
Ty


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

OOO some really good ones.. 

I will try shells! and toy cars.. and the bop-it toy sounds good too (she does get scared of random noises though lol) 

Indy loves poking pebbles about and then dipping them in the water and rolling them about again. and rubbing bottle caps together too.. and she has her few favourite dummy toys that she suckles on when she is feeling more content. 

They are alot like toddlers.. but more persistent. I've been chasing Indy away from the bin for few hours now on and off.. but she still managed to steal a beer can (she loves beer cans and ciggarrette butts.. yuck!)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> OOO some really good ones..
> 
> I will try shells! and toy cars.. and the bop-it toy sounds good too (she does get scared of random noises though lol)
> 
> ...


what about a big coke bottle half filled with pea gravel ans the lid glued on like a rattle ?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

TheDeadDodo said:


> reading this thread makes racoons seem like amazing pets and really fun. But read the distruction thread the other day and it quickly counters this lol.
> Enjoy reading about everyones racoons and how they are!
> What about something like a bop it game? where there differnt things to move/hit/poke/hit and makes sounds aswell.


Oh yes destruction comes when they get bored.. thats why I'm trying to find new ways of entertainment for her haha..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NinaDee said:


> OOO some really good ones..
> 
> I will try shells! and toy cars.. and the bop-it toy sounds good too (she does get scared of random noises though lol)
> 
> ...


 
yeah wyot is the same with cans i cant leave any cans in reach bear or pop as he is off with them lol he is like that with bottles too i walked in the living room yest to find him sat drinking my bottle of water ha ha 

he has a thing for ciggy butts too they are such mucky tikes :lol2:

i have to say it is like having another child having wyot, cant take your eyes off them for a second, everything has to be out of reach of them, child locks on doors an cupboards and anything of value well well out of their way :lol2:

Oh not to mention the distructiveness of them too wires cables have to be hidden or bye by...........wall paper be prepared to have to have to decorate alot, food be prepared to share everything with no choice ha ha ha


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> yeah wyot is the same with cans i cant leave any cans in reach bear or pop as he is off with them lol he is like that with bottles too *i walked in the living room yest to find him sat drinking my bottle of water ha ha *
> 
> he has a thing for ciggy butts too they are such mucky tikes :lol2:
> 
> ...


every time i read about these little guys it makes me want one more and more :blush:

Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> every time i read about these little guys it makes me want one more and more :blush:
> 
> Ty


 
see the thing is as destructive an naughty as he can be i really wouldnt be without him 

they really are such characters though hard work........but if you have the time and patience with their persistance then they make fantastic pets


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

if you think the bottle of water thing is funny..............a couple of weeks ago i made the silly mistake of nipping in the kitchen to find him sat drinking my bottle of crabbies when i walked back in the room :gasp::lol2:

got it back bribing him with a jelly snake :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

keep these ideas coming! im doing a revamp on roos enclosure soon so the more toy ideas the better :lol2: not that she is anywhere near as playfull as she used to be shes old and boring now :lol2: just gentley potters around looking through everything and putting it back! how is that a real raccoon?!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

shplooble said:


> keep these ideas coming! im doing a revamp on roos enclosure soon so the more toy ideas the better :lol2: not that she is anywhere near as playfull as she used to be shes old and boring now :lol2: just gentley potters around looking through everything and putting it back! how is that a real raccoon?!


 
vicky i go round the charity shops once a week an get alsorts for practically nothing 

wyot loves baby rattles he also has a play mat on top of his crate that he sits on an plays he likes the different feels an noises it makes 

he loves the beany teds as well he plays for ages with lewis with them lewis throws the beany an he chases catches it shakes it the throws it back to him it amuses them both for ages :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> see the thing is as destructive an naughty as he can be i really wouldnt be without him
> 
> they really are such characters though hard work........but if you have the time and patience with their persistance then they make fantastic pets


serirous question would a 11x11x8 room be enough space for one and then allowed to free roam the house while supervised be brutally honest 

Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> serirous question would a 11x11x8 room be enough space for one and then allowed to free roam the house while supervised be brutally honest
> 
> Ty


 
is that 11ft? 

i dont see why not just for when your not able to supervise 

though my wyot used to be put into a large dog crate when i wasnt about to supervise him he now free roams all the time with only access to the living room when im not there 

i did try taking him up to bed at night time but i didnt get much sleep ha ha so he just stays down in the living room i still have his crate up for time outs an his bed is in there that he sleeps in but the door on the crate is rarely shut


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> is that 11ft?
> 
> i dont see why not just for when your not able to supervise
> 
> ...


yeah 11 foot by 11 foot x 8 foot 
it's my bed room 
the only reason i ask about this as we have an evil cat :devil:
and i wouldn't be happy for him to be out and about while i'm not there


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> should be fine you would have to raccoon proof though lol
> 
> im sure the cat would learn to stay away from the **** mine do lol


so lock all the windows 
i have no wall paper to rip down lol 
make sure the carpet is double tacked 
i have a fish tank in their would this be a problem lmao
all the shelfs have been made to support my body wieght so i can stand up if i fall down ( had some knee problems needed op's and that so we build them strong so i could get myself back up if need be )
woulld i need a radiator guard ?
all my lamps could be screwed down 

and the cat's a phsyco it attacks me lol 

Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> yeah 11 foot by 11 foot x 8 foot
> it's my bed room
> the only reason i ask about this as we have an evil cat :devil:
> and i wouldn't be happy for him to be out and about while i'm not there


 
should be fine you would have to raccoon proof though lol 

im sure the cat would learn to stay away from the **** mine do lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> so lock all the windows
> i have no wall paper to rip down lol
> make sure the carpet is double tacked
> i have a fish tank in their would this be a problem lmao
> ...


I could tell you a tale about the time Miss Mimi Raccoon abley abetted by Master Oreo Raccoon molested the marine tank and removed the return pipe leaving a nice paddling pool in the living room and Dory and Nemo paddling:whistling2:

Ours don't bother with the radiators and we don't have any carpet. They see lamps as fair game, the bulbs make a satisfying smashing noise when they hit the floor :whistling2:

That size room sounds fine plus being allowed to roam free and have walkies(ours love walks with the dogs), you need to make the most of the space, get some fire hose from your local fire station if they will let you have it and make some ladders, hammocks and walkways, raccoons that have exercise are less trouble...mostly:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

africa said:


> I could tell you a tale about the time Miss Mimi Raccoon abley abetted by Master Oreo Raccoon molested the marine tank and removed the return pipe leaving a nice paddling pool in the living room and Dory and Nemo paddling:whistling2:
> 
> *Ours don't bother with the radiators and we don't have any carpet.* They see lamps as fair game, the bulbs make a satisfying smashing noise when they hit the floor :whistling2:
> 
> That size room sounds fine plus being allowed to roam free and have walkies(ours love walks with the dogs), you need to make the most of the space, get some fire hose from your local fire station if they will let you have it and make some ladders, hammocks and walkways, raccoons that have exercise are less trouble...mostly:2thumb:


ok i have to laugh i've just been up in my room and i don't have carpet either i have laminate :blush:

so the fish tanks got to go that's ok as i was planning on selling it anyway or selling the equiptment and useing it to breed land snails for my bosc 

so get some fire hose use a stanley knife to cut along one side to 
open it up to make it wider ?

and do you think a racoon would be suitable for a 15 year old ? 
i have 11 snakes 4 lizards 10 inverts and have read up on all 
do you think a racoon would be suitable for me ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> I could tell you a tale about the time Miss Mimi Raccoon abley abetted by Master Oreo Raccoon molested the marine tank and removed the return pipe leaving a nice paddling pool in the living room and Dory and Nemo paddling:whistling2:
> 
> Ours don't bother with the radiators and we don't have any carpet. They see lamps as fair game, the bulbs make a satisfying smashing noise when they hit the floor :whistling2:
> 
> That size room sounds fine plus being allowed to roam free and have walkies(ours love walks with the dogs), you need to make the most of the space, get some fire hose from your local fire station if they will let you have it and make some ladders, hammocks and walkways, raccoons that have exercise are less trouble...mostly:2thumb:


LOL sallie 

wyot is just getting used to all new sounds on his walkies i usually end up walking round the streets with a real live davy crockett hat on my head ha ha 



Biggys said:


> ok i have to laugh i've just been up in my room and i don't have carpet either i have laminate :blush:
> 
> so the fish tanks got to go that's ok as i was planning on selling it anyway or selling the equiptment and useing it to breed land snails for my bosc
> 
> ...


 
its diffcult to say on the age really ***** are very head strong animals and you would definately need your parents help and backing if your going to get a raccoon 

it really isnt something to take on lightly they are stubborn, head strong and sulk like hell


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> LOL sallie
> 
> wyot is just getting used to all new sounds on his walkies i usually end up walking round the streets with a real live davy crockett hat on my head ha ha
> 
> ...


 
Ok it wouldn't be in the near future as i would like to do about a years research and set-up the room before hand 
just out of interest how much would one set you back 
could a small but strong climbing frame be a good additition to they 
exersice ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> Ok it wouldn't be in the near future as i would like to do about a years research and set-up the room before hand
> just out of interest how much would one set you back
> could a small but strong climbing frame be a good additition to they
> exersice ?


 
tbh it depends where you get the **** from an wether its parent or hand reared too prices go between £350 and £700 

yes a sturdy climbing frame would be fantastic for play an exercise


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> tbh it depends where you get the **** from an wether its parent or hand reared too prices go between £350 and £700
> 
> yes a sturdy climbing frame would be fantastic for play an exercise


£350 - £700 
i will need to save if i get one 
but as i said i've got plenty of time to reasearch and save up the money
what does there diet consist of ?
Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> £350 - £700
> i will need to save if i get one
> but as i said i've got plenty of time to reasearch and save up the money
> what does there diet consist of ?
> Ty


 
cheesey chips grrrrrrrr i was looking forward to them but wyot just shot off with them an shared them with the skunks :gasp::bash::lol2:

no but really lol 

vegies an fruit, dog/cat biccis, chicken, pasta, rice, yogart, porridge, low fat cereals, and whatever food they can pinch from you:lol2::bash:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> cheesey chips grrrrrrrr i was looking forward to them but wyot just shot off with them an shared them with the skunks :gasp::bash::lol2:
> 
> no but really lol
> 
> vegies an fruit, dog/cat biccis, chicken, pasta, rice, yogart, porridge, low fat cereals, and whatever food they can pinch from you:lol2::bash:


:lol2:

is bakers complete a good dog food to use for them as this is what i use 
for my dog 
and i bet yogart get EVERYWERE 
can they have mice and chicks like the reptiles ?
Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> is bakers complete a good dog food to use for them as this is what i use
> for my dog
> ...


 
not sure on the bakers complete never used that for my dogs they are on arkwights 

i do get the meaty chicken balls as a treat for him though 

yes they can have rodents an chicks i give wyot chicks 

yups the yog gets nearly everywhere lol raccoon foot prints allover the floor ha ha


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> not sure on the bakers complete never used that for my dogs they are on arkwights
> 
> i do get the meaty chicken balls as a treat for him though
> 
> ...


aww lol 

do they have aggersive moments or are they pretty laid back ?
Ty


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Biggys said:


> aww lol
> 
> do they have aggersive moments or are they pretty laid back ?
> Ty


 
it completely depends on the raccoon themselves some can have aggressive moments 

i havent had any of them as he does all his wrestling with the dogs so gets it out that way 

i do wrestle with him too but tend to end up full of scratches an bite marks lol their playful biting can be a bit painfull too 

wyot has become alot more laid back since being castrated


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> it completely depends on the raccoon themselves some can have aggressive moments
> 
> i havent had any of them as he does all his wrestling with the dogs so gets it out that way
> 
> ...


that's cool was it you that posted a vid of a racoon wrestling with a dog 
how big do they get like large cat/jack russle size ?

Ty


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Indy loves 'Bakers' biscuits  

And I can't generalize but yes she can get quite aggressive, when she's in one of her moods. Mostly happens if you tell her off for something. But at 7 months they are becoming less frequent and less violent lol. But she could do some serious damage if in 'one of those moods'


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> Indy loves 'Bakers' biscuits
> 
> And I can't generalize but yes she can get quite aggressive, when she's in one of her moods. Mostly happens if you tell her off for something. But at 7 months they are becoming less frequent and less violent lol. But she could do some serious damage if in 'one of those moods'


So there quite intelligent and emotional animals then

and another thought about how to keep yours amused how about an easter egg hunt thing using hard boiled egg's and some pebbles ?

Ty


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

oh and I've been told that females tend to be stroppier anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> oh and I've been told that females tend to be stroppier anyway :whistling2:


Well thats nothing new * runs away * :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ty


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

NinaDee said:


> OOO some really good ones..
> 
> I will try shells! and toy cars.. and the bop-it toy sounds good too (she does get scared of random noises though lol)
> 
> ...


Atukis favourite things ever are beer cans, ciggy stumps and vodka and coke with lots of ice. He LOVES ice! Our recycing is constantly being broken into by the little monster.




Biggys said:


> ok i have to laugh i've just been up in my room and i don't have carpet either i have laminate :blush:
> 
> so the fish tanks got to go that's ok as i was planning on selling it anyway or selling the equiptment and useing it to breed land snails for my bosc
> 
> ...


 
I woud have to say, hand on heart that no, i dont think a raccoon is suitable as a pet for a teenager. They require so much work and persistance..............i wouldnt suggest that a 15 year old goes and haves a baby, and raccoons require such a high level of care it is just like parent hood ( but with more bloody scratches and bites!). But when you are a parent you can teach your child to behave and do as they are told. Raccoons dont take kindly to being told off and can become very aggressive when faced with "no".




EDIT, by far the best toy that we have bought Atuki is the big cat tree/actyivity centre. He sleeps in the top box and spends alot of time climbing over it looking for the treats we hideon it. His other favourite toys is a cuddly raccoon that we tied to a dog lead. The kids drag the teddy '**** around and he chases it for ages and ages. Playtime with kids is deffo important to Atuki, he loves it.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I gotta agree defin not suitable.....you have to be absolutely fearless when it comes to saying no to them as they will bite and bite hard if they get annoyed by you trying to take things off them. (when I say hard I mean hard...to the bone quite easily and I'm generally lucky in that respect as I am used to handling large breeding parrots as well as dealing with a pack of high energy and dominant dog's that sometimes get in to scuffles over food which require me to get involved to split them up, not fun! But I think this air of authority and assertiveness defin helps)

This also applied to scruffing them...I think this is key for teaching them no and who is boss so to speak. But they are not dogs and never will sit, give a paw, wait or do anything else like that....unless you rattle a packet of tasty food then they will come running reaching up to you begging for some lol.

With Oska I have to admit he is very good when I take things off him (I think because I've made such a huge deal of taking things from him when young) but if my housemate even goes within 6' of him when he has something of high value then he will growl and hiss. In saying that though I have and will be bitten over the coming years I know that and it's one of the traits you have to deal with having a raccoon as a pet and because of that they are not suitable for many keepers.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

fantapants said:


> Atukis favourite things ever are beer cans, ciggy stumps and vodka and coke with lots of ice. He LOVES ice! Our recycing is constantly being broken into by the little monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kellystewart said:


> Yeah I gotta agree defin not suitable.....you have to be absolutely fearless when it comes to saying no to them as they will bite and bite hard if they get annoyed by you trying to take things off them. (when I say hard I mean hard...to the bone quite easily and I'm generally lucky in that respect as I am used to handling large breeding parrots as well as dealing with a pack of high energy and dominant dog's that sometimes get in to scuffles over food which require me to get involved to split them up, not fun! But I think this air of authority and assertiveness defin helps)
> 
> This also applied to scruffing them...I think this is key for teaching them no and who is boss so to speak. But they are not dogs and never will sit, give a paw, wait or do anything else like that....unless you rattle a packet of tasty food then they will come running reaching up to you begging for some lol.
> 
> With Oska I have to admit he is very good when I take things off him (I think because I've made such a huge deal of taking things from him when young) but if my housemate even goes within 6' of him when he has something of high value then he will growl and hiss. In saying that though I have and will be bitten over the coming years I know that and it's one of the traits you have to deal with having a raccoon as a pet and because of that they are not suitable for many keepers.


Thanks for the honsety guys 
looking a what you have said i do not thing it is suitable now 
and 
_fanta pant's_
i completey agree with what you said about the teenager with a child 
it put it into perspective 
_Kelly stewart _
saying that they are extremly possesive over there prize possessions
i think this could be a proberlem as there is always someone like the ( nieghbours, friends, people from the youth clubs ......)
so this also makes me think that i'm not ready to keep a racoon 

i would like to say a huge thank you to all that put up with my questions 
i'm sorry for wasting your time 

thanks again
Tyler


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

You are more than welcome Tyler 

Regardless you are doing the right thing by getting lots of research done now even if it means you have to wait a few years or decide they are not for you.

Well done you!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> You are more than welcome Tyler
> 
> Regardless you are doing the right thing by getting lots of research done now even if it means you have to wait a few years or decide they are not for you.
> 
> Well done you!


Thanks you 
i'm going to have a think about it once i've moved out maybe look at getting one in 5yrs time or something if i think they are suiotable for my lifestyle then 

Thanks again
Ty


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> ok i have to laugh i've just been up in my room and i don't have carpet either i have laminate :blush:
> 
> so the fish tanks got to go that's ok as i was planning on selling it anyway or selling the equiptment and useing it to breed land snails for my bosc
> 
> ...


No you dont need to cut it it is flat and wide anyway:2thumb:
Are your parents into animals, they would need to be, raccoons can be hard work in more ways than one!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

africa said:


> No you dont need to cut it it is flat and wide anyway:2thumb:
> Are your parents into animals, they would need to be, raccoons can be hard work in more ways than one!


thanksmy perants are into animals but i'm going to mull the racoon idea over and maybe in a few years have another look thanks for putting up with all my questions 
it's appreciated 
thanks again 
Tyler


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Biggys said:


> thanksmy perants are into animals but i'm going to mull the racoon idea over and maybe in a few years have another look thanks for putting up with all my questions
> it's appreciated
> thanks again
> Tyler


Thats a really wise decision  
Raccoons are a huge responsibility. And it gives you time to research them more.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> Thats a really wise decision
> Raccoons are a huge responsibility. And it gives you time to research them more.


thanks i wouldn't what to put the racoon in a situating of neglect 
due to my lack of research

thanks for all the info

Tyler


----------

